# Where you putting in for ?



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm trying Baldwin again with 12 points. Probably won't draw for a few more years the way things are going. After I Draw it's back to Amasa for me.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

PP again this year. FM


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Newberry 3rd season.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Gwinn 3rd most likely, but may just go for a point.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

PP for me. I believe I will have 12 then.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Red Oak with 9 points. Ran the bear in my avatar last day of kill season last year hoping I can find him again! Either way it will be another fun season in the Northwoods with my buddies, family and hounds!


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

PP for me so I can one day apply for Baldwin.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

PP Number 12 for me....


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

PP number 5


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Points this year, starting over did Amasa first hunt last year.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Newberry 3rd hunt


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

People with 12 points going into the Baldwin draw should have a good chance of drawing. I went into the draw last year with 13 points and drew a tag. They have increased the number in the Baldwin Unit to 260 permits.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

otterc said:


> People with 12 points going into the Baldwin draw should have a good chance of drawing. I went into the draw last year with 13 points and drew a tag. They have increased the number in the Baldwin Unit to 260 permits.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Is Baldwin really that good? I have 17pps so it would apparently be a slam dunk, if I had the time to hunt. FM


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Is Baldwin really that good? I have 17pps so it would apparently be a slam dunk, if I had the time to hunt. FM


Nope don't waste your time  There are plenty of Bear around here that's for sure. Some nice sized ones to boot.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

PP for me that will make 9 !


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Preference point for me also, number 9 or 10 not sure.


----------



## the g1 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 8 points going in this year and applied for red oak. I’m hoping 8 will do it this year.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

the g1 said:


> I have 8 points going in this year and applied for red oak. I’m hoping 8 will do it this year.


Small chance I believe.

3rd point for me


----------



## the g1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking at the statistics from last year I should have roughly a 70% chance at getting a tag.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

the g1 said:


> Looking at the statistics from last year I should have roughly a 70% chance at getting a tag.


That's really good. I thought it was a lot less.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Believe 9 is almost guaranteed draw Red Oak. Why I waited one additional year


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Believe 9 is almost guaranteed draw Red Oak. Why I waited one additional year


Yes I think 9 was guaranteed last year.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Baraga 2nd for me. Been a couple years off and I can't wait to get back to bear camp with the old man.


----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> Nope don't waste your time  There are plenty of Bear around here that's for sure. Some nice sized ones to boot.


Had mine bayed up in 30 minutes and treed in one hour. Three dogs put him up. Tied them up took two pictures, made sure he was a boar, and put him on the ground. 370 pound boar. Hunted one day.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

PP for me. 2-3 years I should draw a Baldwin tag.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

PP / Hunt 00 for me as well...
Newaygo1


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

PP for me, only my 3rd. I’ve never bear hunted before and just want the experience, I need to start digging into the digest to see where I can stand a chance at a tag with a few points.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

8 pts going in, 1st choice Red Oak, 2nd choice Newberry 1st hunt.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

10 points for me. Put in for Baldwin but know I wont draw. Maybe a computer glitch will help me out!


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

PP for me will put me back up to 3


----------



## Matt79 (Oct 14, 2012)

Planned on putting in for my 15th pref points this yr, but may be a change of plans and applying for a unit. A Holiday weekend at cabin, some neighbors of surrounding property’s showed me pics of couple good bears in the in the area. Thinking I may be changing my thoughts of hunting Baldwin unit soon to hunting rt at my cabin in red oak this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Carney 3rd Season!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Gwinn 3rd most likely, but may just go for a point.


I put in for the third Gwinn.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Preference point for me.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Point for me as well giving me 14 or 15 i believe....would have put in for baldwin again but i have a wedding to attend that i am not allowed to miss.....not mine lol would rather be hunting......


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I put in for Baraga. I've always hunted Gwinn or Newberry in the past. So, this will be something new and I'll get to explore a new area this summer.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> I put in for Baraga. I've always hunted Gwinn or Newberry in the past. So, this will be something new and I'll get to explore a new area this summer.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I really like Baraga , especially around the Gorge area.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

We had lots of activity off dynamite road(?) when we were last there.....lots of area. Saw a moose back then as well


----------

